
Expert networks like superforecasters dramatically improve decision making - hhs
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyounger/2020/06/06/new-expert-networks-like-superforecasters-dramatically-improve-executive-decision-making/
======
devchris10
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23584165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23584165)

